# Home School



## Jessica Turnquest

I am looking at homeschooling a group of kids and would love to here if any you of you have advice on paperwork, tuition, curriculum, etc. Any advice and tips will be truly appreciated. I have started to do my own reseaech and out some stuff together but would truly appreciated someone else's input as well, especially if any of you have done this before or is doing it.


----------



## Penulis Cilik

*website to help free homeschooling parents*



Jessica Turnquest said:


> I am looking at homeschooling a group of kids and would love to here if any you of you have advice on paperwork, tuition, curriculum, etc. Any advice and tips will be truly appreciated. I have started to do my own reseaech and out some stuff together but would truly appreciated someone else's input as well, especially if any of you have done this before or is doing it.


I have one daughter, trying to apply homeschooling methods to her, I also help other parents provide online tools (websites) to help for free as well as accommodate the work of their children on my website, such as children's stories (cerita anak), children's tales (dongeng anak), children's drawings, and if anyone is interested in sharing tips in terms of educating children is also allowed. Currently still in the Indonesian language, but in the future I will try in two languages if the development fund has been collected... :smile::smile:


----------



## moominmamma

Jessica Turnquest said:


> I am looking at homeschooling a group of kids and would love to here if any you of you have advice on paperwork, tuition, curriculum, etc.


I don't think that's homeschooling. That's called "operating a small private school." I think once you are charging tuition and not just assisting the parent through a bit of supplemental tutoring, you are in a different category. As such you may be subject to a whole host of regulations designed for schools: structural requirements, teaching certification or equivalent, criminal record checks, etc. etc.

Of course exactly what you need to do to become a private school depends on where you live i.e. what country, what state/province, etc.

Miranda


----------



## stormborn

It really depends on where you live. In my state the law defines "home school" as consisting of "the children of not more than two households", for example. It varies so widely by state (assuming you're in the U.S), though, so you should start by looking up the laws that apply to non-public education in yours.


----------



## Llminx

I know this may be really basic and weird for me to recommend, but the multiplication table. That is a must teach. When I reached university, we compared how we did basic multiplication. Some people used some really weird methods, but the multiplication table was the fastest one by far.

In terms of art, please introduce them to the colour wheel. There is an astounding the amount of technical university graduates I talk to that don't even know how to make purple or green (like people from computer science, my boyfriend, etc.).

Sciences, touch on a bit of each, especially chemistry and danger symbols. Tips that could save their lives like what to do in hazardous conditions.


----------

